# City Shots



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Went into the city on Saturday for an hour. I'm a shy person by nature so I didn't quite commit myself on these but I am hoping to go back regularly. These are ok for a starting point I think.

They are a small sample of the street entertainers and sellers I took. Very enjoyable day.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

some nice shots there Mack - it is kinda hard being brash/brave enough to just shoot people in the street - I always feel that I am intruding somehow :sigh:

Love the man with the blown tie - now if only some of those peky people weren't in the background :laugh: - the other thing that I find difficult with street photography - there are many distracting objects/people in the background & they can sometimes make the shot or break the shot!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

One question, Mack:

When are you turning Pro?... They are brilliant...

Many street photographers just carry their cameras cradled in folded arms, pointing 90 degrees to the side and just keep taking shots, hoping to catch a good frame. Their keeper rate was vary low.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

@zuluclayman - Yes I'm not totally happy with the backgrounds but thats what was there and I had little options on some. However, I kind of liked catching the people watching the performers. I thought that added something. I managed to get one shot without anyone else in it (Below). If you cover the money pot it looks like a windy day, I liked this guy but he held the same expression so it was limited for me from a photographic view point.

@Domald - Your too kind Donald glad you like them. At times I pointed my camera above or to the right of the subject as though I was taking something behind them then pulled into the shot. Some were happy to pose like the last gent. He put on a real show for me.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Mack

Very nice shots. Yes, lurking around has got a bad rap theses days. Just make sure only every other shot is of a pretty girl. :grin:



> "If your pictures aren't good enough, you're not close enough." Robert Capa


I took the liberty:










If you really like the subject but the background is busy, see Donald's tutorial about masks.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Although I am not totally happy with the background I wouldn't like to lose the sence of it being street photography. If anything a little bluring and/or flipping it horizontally.


----------



## NorthofSeattle (Feb 22, 2011)

Mack:

You don't have to be a chicken to know a rotten egg. And you don't have to be a professional photographer to be able to know what is a good photo. I am no professional photographer but I can surely tell that you take great photos. Nice composition. I just this moment became a registered member of this website so I could login and let you know. Keep up the good work.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo NorthofSeattle and welcome to our little corner of TSF










I gotta agree too, although I'm not much into 'people-pics', they're great! The only problem with flipping the dancer-pic, is that the shop-signs are now reversed :grin:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

WereBo said:


> I gotta agree too, although I'm not much into 'people-pics', they're great! The only problem with flipping the dancer-pic, is that the shop-signs are now reversed :grin:


Haha, nice one, I didn't notice :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi NorthofSeattle

A very warm welcome to our little corner of the world. That was a very nice comment. Come on in and make yourself at home. :wave:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

NorthofSeattle said:


> Mack:
> 
> You don't have to be a chicken to know a rotten egg. And you don't have to be a professional photographer to be able to know what is a good photo. I am no professional photographer but I can surely tell that you take great photos. Nice composition. I just this moment became a registered member of this website so I could login and let you know. Keep up the good work.


Hi there NorthofSeattle, I didn't see your post earlier. Wow what a lovely comment and you went to a lot of trouble to post it. I must say you have great taste:laugh:

Seriously, your too kind and thank you for the encouragment.


----------



## royst206 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ahhh I love the tie one!! And city strangers are also probably my favorite things to shoot. So many diverse people doing random things. I also like the textures of cities.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Greetings Royst - welcome to our corner :wave:


----------

